# Fuel Tanks



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a 2007 GMC 2500HD with a 27 gallon tank (diesel) I was wondering if anyone has installed a larger tank.
I found a 45 gallon tank that would extend the time between fillups. Anybody have any thoughts on this?
Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

egenest said:


> I have a 2007 GMC 2500HD with a 27 gallon tank (diesel) I was wondering if anyone has installed a larger tank.
> I found a 45 gallon tank that would extend the time between fillups. Anybody have any thoughts on this?
> Ed


Yeah, that's the million dollar question. What was GM thinking when they put only a 27 gallon tank on a truck that is most likely going to be used for pulling heavy trailers?

With my 6.0L gas engine getting 9-10 mpg towing, I'll have to look for gas about every 250 miles. That's probably not going to be a problem between Illinois and Disney World in a week or so, but it will be a PITA!

I don't want to think about a trip to my sister's house in Idaho. We trek across Iowa, South Dakota, Wyoming, Montana, and Idaho - not exactly encountering towns every 5-10 miles, like the midwest and the south and south-east.

That's one HUGE flaw in GMs design. I'd be interested to know if anyone else has done this and what it involves and/or costs. I'm sure that the BCM (Body Control Module) would have to be re-programmed to make the fuel gauge operate properly - if a program (flash) file exists for such an upgrade.

Mike


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a 36 gallon on my F-150, it is nice to go longer between fillups, but really sucks the money out of the wallet when it's empty


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a quote of $950 installed here in Oceanside, Ca. The company is installing the Draw Tite Signature Series hitch in my truck as I write this. He just called and told me that it would be a PITA with the smaller tank. He has the same vehicle and changed over quickly. He claims that it changes over easily and that the system works just like before. I ordered one to be installed next week.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 30 gal on my F150 and can't afford to fill it, I couldn't go any bigger.


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

I guess the cost will be the same in the end. It will just seem like more. Unless you figure the weight of the fuel and what it takes to haul that. But the point is that I will be buying diesel and sometimes it is a little harder to find.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

My 1985 diesel sub came with a 42 gal tank so I fill up every 18 days. James


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Every 18 days! I like it, I could go a long way in 18 days!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fire44 added a spare tank in his bed, I believe. PM him if he does not see this.

John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Two aftermarket tanks available that I know about that install in place of the stock tank. They aren't cheap! Remember carrying more fuel lowers available payload









1. Transfer Flow GM Tanks 1
2. Titan Titan Home Page

Map Guy


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

In DW's Suburban we have a 42 gallon tank...


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I have installed a 50 gallon aux tank in the bed from Transfer Flow. I love it. Small dash mounted readout shows fuel in main, fuel in aux, total fuel and if the transfer pump is running. All automatic no driver input needed. I now have 76 gallons total diesel fuel. Sure it is more to fillup, but no more in the long run. The benefits are only having to have stinky hands every three weeks or so. When pulling the Outback being able to go two short days or one very long day on the road without having to worry about trying to find a station that sells diesel, has easy access w/5er in tow and a decent price. Around home I can look for best price and actually save $$ at the same time. Purchase price was a bit high at $1400 installed but I feel well worth it. 
Bob


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I installed a 60 gallon Fuel tank/tool box combo from Northern Tool. I did add a electric shutoff valve and a 32 gph electric fuel pump. I took the truck (without the trailer) to Florida and was able to make 1400 miles without fueling. I haven' made any long trips with the trailer but I normally run about 12-14 mpg towing so I should be able to make a good 800 to 900 miles. If you want pictures I will be happy to snap some and post them for you.

Gary

PS...Northern Tool has them on sale right now.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I hold 38 gal and it cost me a fortune. If I had a diesel I would put in a bigger tank or a bed mounted tank. Diesel is cheaper in other states and around truck stops, your gonna pay either way. I would just pay now and dont bother to stop....


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

It looks like some of these tanks will be the lowest point on the truck. It may not be a problem for some, but for me its a deal breaker. Keep us posted on how it works out for you. If they offer skid plates I may be interested again.
Don


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Another advantage of the extra fuel storage, is that if you find a good deal on fuel, you can stock up.

The disadvantage, is that once you fill up, you almost need to put blinders on and not even notice fuel prices for a few weeks, because if you then find a better deal, . . . . . .









I have a 105 gallon L shaped tank in the pickup bed. 12 volt fuel pump, 18 foot hose, and fuel nozzle. This plus the ~35 gallon stock tank, gives me a 2500 + mile range on the highway, not towing. I like it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> My 1985 diesel sub came with a 42 gal tank so I fill up every 18 days. James


OMG! This brought back memories of when gas FIRST went up so high. I had a '99 GMC Suburban with a 42 gallon tank, and the limit they would let you fill up with a personal check was $50 - $75!! I told them they either had to lower the price of the dang gas or syphon it out, themselves!!







They took my check!!








As far as going to a bigger tank on my current vehicle, I don't think I would, as you're using extra fuel to carry around all that weight, right?








Darlene


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I wish I had the extra fuel tank, sure would be nice on the long trips......


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is the one I have. Works great. I don't keep it full all the time but diesel in New Jersey is about 25-30 cents cheaper than Delaware. When I need to have it full I just make sure I have a customer to go see in northern Delaware and jump across the bridge, fill up and come back. If I fill both tanks I normally pump 75 gallons or so....that saves $15 less the $3 toll, I am still $12 to the good.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...06721_200306721

Gary


----------

